# Are Lead Crystal Decanters Safe to Use?



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

A friend said that lead can leach out into a wine or spirit if it's stored in a lead crystal decanter. Does anyone know whether this is true or not? I have several decanters that I was given as gifts and would enjoy using them with my spirits and wine. 

Enjoy your Sunday,
Don


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

I have heard that if you want to use them to serve wine or liquor at a function that they will be ok to use. You should remove the wine or liquor ...if there is any left...after the occasion and place the liquor back in to it's regular glass bottle.

Lead from the crystal will over time diffuse in to the alcohol...but...thats if it is left in the dacenter for a period of time.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ted is 100% right! They are ok to use just don't store your alcohol in them!


----------

